# Can i replace my 2011 cruze 1.4 turbo engine with a 2012 cruze 1.4 turbo engine?



## Madams262 (Jul 13, 2020)

Can i replace my 2011 cruze 1.4 turbo engine with a 2012 cruze 1.4 turbo engine? Direct engine swap.. Will be keeping 2011 transmission and parts unless I need a 2012 tran to read the 2012 engine? Help please!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, this can be done, welcome!


----------



## Alan 1111 (Dec 21, 2021)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Yes, this can be done, welcome!
> Is there any thing that needs to be done for this to work


----------

